# OSHA and Stations



## Jon (Feb 19, 2009)

Can anyone cite the OSHA or other requirements for turnout gear storage?

I'm wondering what the rules are for MethylEthylBadStuff / WetStickyRedStuff that ends up on our PPE, and what we should do to prevent that from getting into our "living" quarters.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Aidey (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know the OSHA codes off the top of my head but where I used to volunteer you were not allowed to wear/bring your turnouts out of the bay specifically because of the icky stuff that could be on it. If you did get icky stuff on your clothes or skin we could go to the hospital and use their decon shower and wear scrubs home.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's the link to the OSHA Bloodborne Pathogen Standard...

Good cure for insomnia.

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10051


----------

